# Finally picked IT up!



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I finally was able to pick up my recent purchase. It's a blackhawk in .357 w/ a 4 5/8 barrel. By the serial number, I figure it was shipped in 1981. It doesn't look nearly that old to me. Now I can't wait to get out and shoot it.



















:smt033


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I like the subtle Mac ad...

JW


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*looking good*

PanaDP: Sir; I looked at one similar yesterday @gun show. Not nearly as nice as your picture. Man thought $525.00 was a good price. I want one to keep some of the others company:smt033 
Do a range report with some pictures:mrgreen:


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> I like the subtle Mac ad...
> 
> JW


Jeff: Admittedly, I am a mac devotee. In reality, it was a nice flat surface that added some subtle fill. I refuse to post badly lit photos, even if they are quickies.

Neophyte: $525 is a pretty mediocre price. This one walked home with me for more than a hundred dollars less than that, and that's in CA, where firearms seem a good bit more expensive than any other state I've looked in.

As for the range report, that should come tomorrow. I bought some cheapo ammunition at the last gun show that came around so I'm going to take it and my 77/22 that I recently came back into possession of (it was at ym Dad's for ages) out for a spin. I got both cleaned up nice and shiny so it's time to go get them dirty again.

...and then clean them again.:smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well that sure is a beauty:drooling:. Good shooting tomorrow and we will be standing by for the range report.:smt1099


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Bah! It's like a conspiracy. First I had to wait ten days to pick it up because I'm in California. Then I was working long hours so it took just under 2 weeks to even pick up my gun. Now I've been called for some work (I work freelance, so I take every bit I can get) so it'll be another couple days before I can test drive it.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

That's some old-school .357 goodness there. Congrats! COOL revolver. :smt033


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I finally took it out for a spin today. I posted in the range report section.:smt023


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice, very nice.... :smt023


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice Mac (fire)PowerBook


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice Blackhawk! My better half just picked up a New Vaquero in .357. Lots of fun to shoot. I'll do pics this weekend.......... I swear.


----------

